
Boeing is moving to address potential issues in new 737 as Europe bans its plane - Errorcod3
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/12/boeing-is-moving-to-address-potential-issues-in-new-737s-as-europe-bans-its-plane/
======
apotatopot
How many people have died from the issue with these? If that many people were
killed by any group other than a corporation, they would've been deemed
terrorists.

